# Eclipse/Java beide Prozessoren benutzen lassen



## Honolu (20. Okt 2008)

Hi, ich benutze Eclipse unter Ubuntu mit nem Intel Centrino  Duo T2050 1,6 GHz. Nun wird aber immer nur der eine Prozessor benutzt obwohl ich ein Programm mit mehreren Threads debugge. Ich habe also nur eine Prozessorauslastung von 50% trotzdem mein Eclipse völlig am Ende ist und nicht mal mit der GUI hinterher kommt.

Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die VM bzw. Eclipse beide Prozessoren benutzen?


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2008)

>> Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die VM bzw. Eclipse beide Prozessoren benutzen?

Macht sie automatisch.

Vielleicht haben deine Energiespareinstellungen einen Prozessor abgeschaltet.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2008)

Das Betriebsystem entscheidet wann der 2 Kern zuzuschalten ist. Vielleicht ist bei dir ja ein einziger Thread für den Großteil der Arbeit verantwortlich?


----------



## Honolu (22. Okt 2008)

Es gibt bei mir zwei Java Prozesse. Der eine ist das Programm und der andere Eclipse. Die vermutlich jeweils auf einem anderen Prozessor laufen. Ich denke mal Eclipse ist einfach zu doll ausgelastet gewesen und hat damit den einen halt voll ausgenutzt.

Das Prob trat auf wenn ich in die Java Libs gesteppt bin. Hab jetzt aber das Step Filtering entdeckt. Damit ist das Problem gelöst


----------

